# I'm young and could really use some help if you dont mind reading



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

I am not new to the world of herpes but I am new to bearded dragons. Last smmer i went down to florida and fell in love wit my cuz's bd and ive decide to get 1. Im 16 and have had a burmese python with my dad that he still curently owns for the last 18 years (its like my brother) and have had various other animals but for now I only have 2 frog 1 Giant african bullfrog and 1 argentine horned frogs.I am used to handling weird thing ( according to other people). My mother allows me to have any type of pet I want and she makes sure that i keep them in the best conditions. What I want to know is can I house 2 baby BD's in a 75g long tank for life? What do they like sand #30 or regular stones because my cousin kept it on sand # 30 but the pet store keep them on stones but I dont believe them but I believe my cousin is doing rite as his is healthy playful and has been alive 4 5 years with no prob. And also do can you occasionally feed them pinkies? I would like to here all the info each of you have and would like to no any info you can spare about my frogs cuz i no im doing good by them but I would like any extra info. And crockeeper I would like to here any info you have seeing as everyone on this site looks up to for info. Thanks i would really love the help.

I own 1 16 foot burmese python Who's years older than me. Keith
1 african bullfrog. Lloyd. 4 months old
1 argentine horned frog.Jabba.4 months old
1 mastiff pitbull mix named Dallas 6 months old
2 oscars Pretty boy and shy girl
1 polyterus lapredai named genesis
Colony of feeder crickets and mice


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Aaaah man i didnt mean to post so much my powerbook is messed up sorry.









(No worries! that is what mods are for!)


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Pretty cool mix of pets you have there. Id love to see some pics of your pit mastiff mix. I have a pit/bullmastiff and Ive never seen another similar mix. I attached a pic of mine below. Regarding the BD, while I dont have much experience with them, I am pretty sure they would be ok on a 75 for quite some time, assuming it is standard 75g dimensions of 48x18 footprint. Plenty of people here have substantial experience with BD and you will get some more well informed answers with more detail from them.

Welcome to PFury!

Oh and here's Gus:
View attachment 124821


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Adult bearded dragons should be ok in a 75, a bit narrow though. However I would not put babies in such a large enclosure. Reason being they would have trouble thermoregulating, finding water, and finding and catching food. We kept baby Beardies in a size 10-15 reptile terrarium which is low profile and wide. The low height makes it easier to bask and achieve full doses of UV lighting, since the UV lighting isn't beneficial after 12 inches away from the source. You could start with a larger enclosure, but I would not go bigger than a 20 long for babies. Beardies grow very fast, usually reaching adult size at around a year and a half, so it wouldn't take too long for them to be ready for the 75. And I would not recommend putting any small lizard on sand, except for possibly cali-sand. Insectivorous lizards employ the use of "dive bombing" their prey items, which can lead to a mouthful of sand. And in small animals the sand may get stuck and not pass through the GI tract, causing impaction and death. Also, you have to be very careful of what size crickets you are feeding them. They will try to eat anything they can swallow, but if the cricket is too large then it too can become lodged in the GI tract.

Pinkies are fine as an occasional treat for adult beardies, however should not be fed regularly. Pinkies have a lot of fat and mammalian fat is hard to digest.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

awsome i wanta know more bout the african bull frog i always wanted one what do you keep yours in buddy???i always wanted one.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Welcome to the site!

That is quite a collection you have, and I think it is really cool that your dad has kept his burmese.and that you were raised with one around...

Pixie frogs and horned frogs are remarkably similair frogs in habit and care....the pixie will seriously outgrow the horned frog though...not to say the horned frog will not be a considerable frog!

I will caution you not to feed the frogs by hand....(I do this for you specifically as your mention of handling, and being raised around a wide range of different taxa you will be more predisposed to handling just like my children)...both species have wicked vomerine teeth and are capable of a serious bite that results in what looks more like a cut from a razor blade....so as they grow.....be careful how they are fed and handled! Actually we have recently just had several disscussions on horned frogs..and some members have some, so make sure you read through their post! 
As for the Inland Bearded Dragon again their has been active disscussion..and the debates that surround substrates, etc...(fly is correct in pointing out the size is awfully big for juvies to be started in)....I will again point you to digging through the last several pages...and specifically to King of Kings posts...he has done SUPERBLY with his and I do not think that I could improve upon his keeping methods! His pictures speak for themselves on how well he is doing with his.

I will take some time later tonight to write up some pixie frog information for you ..and to put links into the page for the threads I am specifically referring to above.

Welcome again, feel free to make yourself at home here, we are all just as fascinated as you!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

"I am not new to the world of herpes"

am I the only one that laughed at this?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Herps is what he meant..but on a side note (and no you were not the only one who noticed and probably not the only one who chuckled) the word herp the root for herpetology, herpetoculture etc... is directly from the word herpes...meaning crawly things....just in case you didn't know.....


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> "I am not new to the world of herpes"
> 
> am I the only one that laughed at this?


Dam I didnt mean to spell it like that and after I posted it I read it again and laught but no I dont have herpes hah. and thank you all for the help I think Im gonna buy 2 dearded dragons and the 75g but for now Im gonna put them in a 20 long. And I think My Pixie frog is male cuz hes starting to get a little yellow around the leg. Original I went to get a red argentine horned frog and I even gave the guy a little cash under the counter for him to hold it for a week but when I went to get it he said his manager dropped it and I was like is it ok and he said nope( the fall was about 6 feet its not really alot to us but to him it was devestating so I let him keep the money even though he said I could have it back. So I left and walked a little bit down steinway heading to the subway to go to a different pet land where my friend works (just met her) but on the way I saw a tiny ma and pop pet store and the conditions were horrible especially for the dogs but as I went in I saw a friend from school in their he said he worked their and I tried to give him some help but he didnt listen to me andd after twenty minutesI told him my story and he laughed and said I should have come here and I said ya ( in my mind I was like java script:emoticon('







',%20'smid_22') so he showed me his Pacman frog and I was like wow he looks a little weird but he was healthy so I said how much and he said 40 and I was like for 2?!







and he was likenope and said its that expensive beacuse it eats mice and I was about to slap him but I looked around and it had to be taken out of their. So I got it and when I was about to leave he gave me a mouse 3 time his size and sed save it for later and I sed Ok and then bought 1 more and thats how my mouse colony started 9 Endless food for my Moms Ball python monty) then I called up my dad and he said put it on peat moss and hes grown 5 inches in 3 monthes in a 10g soon 20 as he grown quick ever since. After 2 mounths I bought My real horned frog for $15. We've been happy ever since. And my dad rescued the python when he was just an egg I think and thats why hes so docile but we still take no chances He always has my 2 older bros help him with it. And dallas was rescued from my ex(she just wanted a a cute puppy and was gonna do something else with him later







). And thats about it but how would any of you move 2 frog from new york 2 georgia ( I still dont no if its by car or plane but give me your opinions for both) and I am buying tank this thanksgiving for them when we go to the House for vacation. Around December Im moving. And They both just went into Bromation or hibernation yesterday. Thanx


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> "I am not new to the world of herpes"
> 
> am I the only one that laughed at this?


Dam I didnt mean to spell it like that and after I posted it I read it again and laught but no I dont have herpes hah. and thank you all for the help I think Im gonna buy 2 dearded dragons and the 75g but for now Im gonna put them in a 20 long. And I think My Pixie frog is male cuz hes starting to get a little yellow around the leg. Original I went to get a red argentine horned frog and I even gave the guy a little cash under the counter for him to hold it for a week but when I went to get it he said his manager dropped it and I was like is it ok and he said nope( the fall was about 6 feet its not really alot to us but to him it was devestating so I let him keep the money even though he said I could have it back. So I left and walked a little bit down steinway heading to the subway to go to a different pet land where my friend works (just met her) but on the way I saw a tiny ma and pop pet store and the conditions were horrible especially for the dogs but as I went in I saw a friend from school in their he said he worked their and I tried to give him some help but he didnt listen to me andd after twenty minutesI told him my story and he laughed and said I should have come here and I said ya ( in my mind I was like java script:emoticon('







',%20'smid_22') so he showed me his Pacman frog and I was like wow he looks a little weird but he was healthy so I said how much and he said 40 and I was like for 2?!







and he was likenope and said its that expensive beacuse it eats mice and I was about to slap him but I looked around and it had to be taken out of their. So I got it and when I was about to leave he gave me a mouse 3 time his size and sed save it for later and I sed Ok and then bought 1 more and thats how my mouse colony started 9 Endless food for my Moms Ball python monty) then I called up my dad and he said put it on peat moss and hes grown 5 inches in 3 monthes in a 10g soon 20 as he grown quick ever since. After 2 mounths I bought My real horned frog for $15. We've been happy ever since. And my dad rescued the python when he was just an egg I think and thats why hes so docile but we still take no chances He always has my 2 older bros help him with it. And dallas was rescued from my ex(she just wanted a a cute puppy and was gonna do something else with him later







). And thats about it but how would any of you move 2 frog from new york 2 georgia ( I still dont no if its by car or plane but give me your opinions for both) and I am buying tank this thanksgiving for them when we go to the House for vacation. Around December Im moving. And They both just went into Bromation or hibernation yesterday. Thanx








[/quote]

Heheh I'm just havin a go at ya. Welcome to the site man. I've personally never been too big on herps of any kind much past catching lizards and crawly stuff as a kid. (sometimes as a big kid) Mostly because I don't want to deal with escaped animals. thats why I dig the fishies. they can't get too far. lol


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow.....can we all say RUN ON....









Jabba....slow down.......give your thoughts a little time in between sentences.......haha.

Moving can be an issue...and I would ship them over night FedEX in a styro in delicups with a properly packed heat pack if you are flying...if you are driving, then box em and bring them with you...


----------

